# [AMD64] scripts/bootstrap.sh.....

## IPc0P

'ngiornooo... sono tre giorni che ho iniziato con gentoo e ne sono gia stupito, che distro!!!  :Very Happy:  ho fatto tutto quello che c'era da fare, scaricato portage,lo stage1(piu di una volta, e l'md5 corrisponde) montato partizioni ecc ecc... funziona tutto perfettamente

tranne la configuazione del sistema..hahaaa...

sono fermo da ieri al bootstrap, lo lancio, lavora un paio di ore e si blocca:

make:*** [init.o] error 1

make:*** waiting for unfinished jobs..

make:*** leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/baselayout-1.9.4-r6/work/sysvinit-2.84/src '

!!! error: sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6 failed

!!! function src_compile, Line 105,exitcode 2

!!! problem compiling sysvinit

!!! if you need support, post the topmost built error, not this status message

a.. tutto per amd64 !!!!!!

ciao 

fabio  

 :Sad: 

----------

## IlGab

Personalmente i problemi che ho riscontrato nel bootstrap.sh sono sempre dovuti a qualche CFLAGS cannato. Prova a dare una ricontrollata.

----------

## n3mo

prova a postare il risultato di 

```
emerge info
```

----------

## gutter

Dovresti postare qualche riga in più dato che da quelle precedenti non si può intuire la natura dell'errore.

----------

## IPc0P

mi spiace ma al momento nella rabbia ho reiniziato tutto da capo.....

ma ho notato che appena scarico lo stage1 e lo apro:

tar xvjpf stage1.........

alla fine mi da quest'errore:

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

 a questo punto fino a stamattina nn ci avevo dato peso e continuavo nella compilazione, e se fosse proprio questo??

pensavo fossero i pakketti che scaricavo ad essere nn buoni, ma lo fa con tutti quelli che scarico!!

eiri in alcune prove nn mi dava errori.. ma sfortunatamente erano solo prove...accc!!!

poi io ho un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 processor 3000+

nel make.conf alla voce CFLAGS mi ci mette -02  io ci dovrei mettere -march=athlon-xp -pipe -02

cosi dice il manuale, ma il mio nn e' un xp e' un comune amd athlon... opuure e' lo stesso...

credo di aver capito perche nn andava.....

io nn ho configurato questo file prima di partire con la compilazione, l'ho lasciato cosi come era!!! giusto??

che pirla!!!!!!!

ciao e grazie dinuovo

fabio

riguardo all'errore del tar iniziale????

 :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

L'errore del tar non è un problema. Prosegui tranquillamente   :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> 
> [SNiP]
> 
> riguardo all'errore del tar iniziale????
> ...

 

Nessun problema, a me lo dà spesso e per motivi diversi ma non ho avuto mai alcun problema. Di solito si tratta di file .keep o link simbolici a . che possono incasinare. Può darsi che la guida che stai seguendo ha un po' di confusione nell'ordine dei passi, per esempio la mia (quella vecchia 1.4) diceva di montare proc prima di scompattare lo stage e quando tar andava a mettere il .keep in /proc non ci riusciva e quindi ritornava quell'errore. Altro caso che mi e' capitato è che cercava di inserire un link simbolico a . all'interno di boot ma non ho capito perché, non ce la faceva. Però il resto lo scompatta correttamente, non ti preoccupare.

----------

## IPc0P

rifatto tutto ......compreso il file make.conf.. avvio scripts/bootstrap.sh e dopo circa 15 min mi da un errore diverso tutte le volte...

allego emerge info come da voi richiesto:

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2004.3, gcc-3.4.2, unavailable, 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Autoconf:

Automake:

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

Libtools:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/co

ntrol"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt f77 fortran gif gpm ipv6 jp2 jpeg lzw lzw-tiff multil

ib ncurses nls opengl oss pam perl png python readline ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-f

onts usb userlocales xml2 xpm xrandr xv zlib"

nn riesco proprio ad andare avanti!!!

 :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> avvio scripts/bootstrap.sh e dopo circa 15 min mi da un errore diverso tutte le volte...

 

Hai degli errori in compilazione? Roba tipo "Signal 11" o cose simili?

----------

## IPc0P

Makefile :415: .config: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1/work/linux-2.6.8.1/arch/x86_64/defconfig:174: trying to

assign noneexistent symbol BLK_DEV_CARMEL

/var/tmp/portage/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1/work/linux-2.6.8.1/arch/x86_64/defconfig:192: trying to

assign noneexistent symbol IDEDISK_STROKE

In file included from include/asm/processor.h:13,

                 from include /linux/spinlock.h:16,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/asm/sigcontext.h:12:73 warning: "/*" within comment

include/asm/sigcontext.h:13:21 warning: "/*" within comment

>>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache

configure: WARNING if you wanted to set the --build type, don' t use --host.

        If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING if you wanted to set the --build type, don' t use --host.

        If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

See 'config.log' for more details.

configure: error: /bin/sh ' ./configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettex-0.14.1 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

ciao e grazie

fabio

----------

## IlGab

Se hai un athlon a 64 bit credo tu debba usare -march=athlon64

Controlla su http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.4.3/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

Non sono certo che questo risolva il problema ma sicuramente utilizzerà al meglio il tuo processore a 64 bit

----------

## lavish

IMHO il problema e' indubbiamente il march

Usa -march=athlon64

Non puoi pretendere di usare -march=athlon-xp su un sistema a 64bit... potresti farlo se avessi scaricato il cd per x86.. ma nn e' il tuo caso....

----------

## stuart

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
> 
> 

 

e se non ce la fai ancora installa il sistema di base "stabile", poi dopo che và tutto bene smaschera tutti i pacchetti che vuoi   :Wink: 

----------

## IPc0P

buongiorno ragazzi e buona festa anzitutto, risolto il prob con il -march=athlon64, in effetti e' and

ato tutto bene il bootstrap ma nella configurazione del sistema "emerge system" dopo 5 min si e ferma

to con questo errore... che noiaaa uffiiii!!! ormai sono 4 giorni che ci lavoro e ancora nn ho avuto

il piacere di vederla in faccia sta distro...!!!!!

sash.c:536: warning: implicit declaration of function 'completion_matches'

sash.c:536: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

sash.c In fonction 'command_generator':

sash.c:561: warning: suggest parentheses around assignment used as truth value

sash.c: At top level

sash.c:1458: warning: 'showPrompt' defined but not used

gcc -march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -DHAVE_GZIP=1 -DHAVE_LINUX:ATTR=1 DHAVE_LINU

X_MOUNT=1 -DHAVE_BSD_,OUNT=0 -DMOUNT_TYPE='"EXT3"' -DHAVE_READLINE  -c -o cmds.o cmds.c

In file included from /usr/include/asm/processor.h:19,

                 from /usr/include/asm/system.h:7,

                 from /usr/include/linux/prefetch.h:15,

                 from /usr/include/linux/list.h:5,

                 from /usr/include/linux/wait.h:12,

                 from cmds.c:21:

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:111: error: parse error before "w"

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'generic_hweight64':

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:114: error: 'w' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:114: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:114: error: for each function it appears in. )

In file included from /usr/include/linux/prefetch.h:15,

                 from /usr/include/linux/list.h:5,

                 from /usr/include/linux/wait.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from cmds.c:21:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h: At top level:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:194: error: parse error before "__u64"

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:201: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:204: error: field 'fxsave' has incomplete type

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:209: error: parse error before "__u64"

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:211: error: parse error before "rsp2"

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:212: error: parse error before "reserved2"

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:213: error: parse error before "iest"

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:228: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:255: error: parse error before "__u64"

make : *** [cmds.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-shells/sash-3.7 failed

!!! Function src_compile, Line 36, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this ststus messages.

grazie ancora

fabio

 :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Ma fammi capire una cosa.... quando hai cambiato argomento al -march nelle CFLAGS, sei ripartito da 0 nell'installazione, vero??

----------

## IPc0P

si da zero !!!

----------

## lavish

ti secca ripostare il make.conf? Magari e' cambiato qualcosa....

----------

## IPc0P

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

----------

## lavish

Solo questo?

Niente use, niente accept_keywords, niente makeopts?

In teoria dovrebbe funzionare pero'.... mhh....

sei sicuro al 100% di aver fatto tutti i passi della guida correttamente? Hai avuto momenti di incertezza visto che era (da quanto ho capito) la tua prima volta?

Se sei sicurissimo di aver fatto tutto bene ti inviterei  a provare ad aggiungere al file /etc/make.conf questa riga (oltre a specificarti un po'di USE)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

----------

## IPc0P

la guida l'ho seguita alla lettera , cmq in effetti il makeopts la variabile use ecc volevo aggiungere qualcosa ma nella paura di sbagliare qualcosa e visto che cera scritto opzionale ho optato per nn aggiungere niente cmq provo ad aggiungere la riga da te postata e poi ti faccio sapere.. ma la rriga da te postata la metto cosi come l'hai scritta tu o come mi ha suggerito suart senza ' ~ `

un piao di postreply prima e che io nn avevo capito ( ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" )

grazie mille 

fabio

----------

## lavish

esattamente come l'ho scritta io.

In questo modo avrai tutto il sistema basato su pacchetti testing.

Non spaventarti troppo cmq... ironia della sorte vedo che i problemi maggiori sono da parte degli utenti che scelgono un profilo stabile e smascherano a mano quello che gli serve.

Ho gentoo-amd64 in ~ da marzo... quindi di esperienza penso di averne abbastanz ain questo senso.... c'e' chi dice addirittura che amd64 sia b0rked (ho i miei dubbi)

Prova e facci sapere

----------

## stuart

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

>  ma la rriga da te postata la metto cosi come l'hai scritta tu o come mi ha suggerito suart senza ' ~ `
> 
> un piao di postreply prima e che io nn avevo capito ( ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" )
> 
> grazie mille 
> ...

 

guarda, io te l'avevo quotata per farti vedere che era sbagliata 

 :Laughing: 

comunque mi permetto di darti anch'io due consigli (quà si dice i miei due cents)

per settare le use emergi subito ufed

è di una grandissima comodità per vedere, capire COSA si stà mettendo

il secondo consiglio, e se è la tua prima installazione tanto meglio, occhio a smascherare TUTTI i pacchetti, io commenterei ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

forse è meglio un sistema stabile che funziona subito, poi magari ci metti anche la versione pre-pre-pre-pre alpha di kde 4.4 (che ora esiste solo nel mondo della luna)

poi, ripeto, comunque sono le mie opinioni

anch'io nel primo anno di gentoo usavo tutto smascherato

magari era perchè era all'inizio ma reinstallavo e passavo più tempo a risolvere errori

poi da quando ho iniziato ad usare i pacchetti non mascherati è iniziato il.....relax

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *stuart wrote:*   

> per settare le use emergi subito ufed
> 
> è di una grandissima comodità per vedere, capire COSA si stà mettendo
> 
> 

 

Vero! E' un ottimo tool!

 *stuart wrote:*   

> se è la tua prima installazione tanto meglio, occhio a smascherare TUTTI i pacchetti, io commenterei ACCEPT_KEYWORDS
> 
> forse è meglio un sistema stabile che funziona subito
> 
> 

 

...funzionasse....  :Confused: 

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi magari ci metti anche la versione pre-pre-pre-pre alpha di kde 4.4 (che ora esiste solo nel mondo della luna)
> 
> 

 

Non facciamo terrorismo  :Very Happy:  I pacchetti ~ non sono tanto spinti e sono sempre testati prima di essere marcati cosi'!

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi, ripeto, comunque sono le mie opinioni
> 
> 

 

Certo! Anche le mie  :Wink: 

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anch'io nel primo anno di gentoo usavo tutto smascherato
> 
> magari era perchè era all'inizio ma reinstallavo e passavo più tempo a risolvere errori
> ...

 

Si' ma x86 e' totalmente diverso a amd64! Ancora moltissimi pacchetti sono segnati ~ e a forza di smascherare e mischiare pacchetti ~ con stable si rischia di avere un sistema incasinato... soprattutto se si e' abb nuovi nell'utilizzo di gentoo.

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ancora moltissimi pacchetti sono segnati ~ e a forza di smascherare e mischiare pacchetti ~ con stable si rischia di avere un sistema incasinato... soprattutto se si e' abb nuovi nell'utilizzo di gentoo.

 

Vero, tuttavia i pacchetti ~ potrebbero avere dei problemi, e anche in quel caso se sei abbastanza nuovo nell'utilizzo di gentoo ( o, peggio, di Linux in generale) rischi di avere non pochi casini!

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> i pacchetti ~ potrebbero avere dei problemi, e anche in quel caso se sei abbastanza nuovo nell'utilizzo di gentoo ( o, peggio, di Linux in generale) rischi di avere non pochi casini!

 

Eheh... dilemma esistenziale!  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, c'e' stato il periodo dello sfacelo con i pacchetti ~. Soprattutto quando ad essere b0rked non era xsnow ma cosette del tipo glibc e gcc ...

Ora mi sembra che la situazione si sia ristabilizzata ed e' un po' di tempo che i miei bugreport sono per comunicare come certi pacchetti workino bene su amd64 e non tanto per segnalare problemi ...

Un uso coscienzioso dell'~amd64 (tipo non syncare ed agiornare tutti  igiorni come il sottoscritto -_-` ) non penso possa portare a grossi guai... cmq a parte questo... su bugzilla non ho trovato molto riguardo al suo problema, quindi tanto vale provare IMHO

----------

## IPc0P

sera ragazziii.. inanzitutto vi dico che sono appena tornato da lavoro e che finalmente fino al comando emerge system finalmente e' andato tutto bene... grazie per i consigli... 

 poi volevo dirvi che di cose me ne state dicendo molte (e vi ringrazio) ma io ne sto capendo la meta' (mascherare pacchetti, smascherare pacchetti, lavorare con pacchetti mischiati e non) e poi che vuol dire " per settare le use emergi subito ufed ,è di una grandissima comodità per vedere, capire COSA si stà mettendo" dove posso trovare tutti sti chiarimenti o se qualcuno ha voglia di farmi un discorsetto????

bene o male o intuito di cosa parlate ma credo sia buono anche studiarseli !!!

adesso incomincio con il kernel !!!

ciao e grazie 

fabio

----------

## stuart

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

>  per settare le use emergi subito ufed ,è di una grandissima comodità per vedere, capire COSA si stà mettendo" 

 

*  app-portage/ufed

      Latest version available: 0.35-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.35-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 14 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

      License:     GPL-2

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/use-howto.html

per i pacchetti masked

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1&style=printable

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FAQ.3.html

----------

